
Silk Road 2 Hacked, Over 4,000 Bitcoin Allegedly Stolen - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/13/silk-road-2-hacked-88000-bitcoin-allegedly-stolen/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
======
sp332
This is already the #1 post on the front page.

